# Remote Coding by Bimmer America LLC



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

Bimmer America LLC offers Remote Feature Coding for all E and F series BMWs.

Cost: $161.10 after 10% off if you use promo code: "rob" (Normally $179).

Process: After you place your order you will receive an email and tracking number. We ship USPS Priority Mail so you will receive your kit 2-3 days after placing your order. We ship every order the same day it is placed. In your kit you will receive a coding cable, USB flash drive, instruction page, and pre-paid return label to return the cable and USB drive. After you receive your package you will contact us and we will schedule an appointment to code your vehicle.

Remote coding requires the use of a cable and a laptop with an Ethernet port (Windows or MacOS) within range of WiFi. We will send you the cable, USB drive, and instructions regarding what you need to download to prepare your computer for remote coding. If your laptop does not have an Ethernet port, please Contact Us after you place your order to let us know and we will include a USB to Ethernet Adapter in your package. There will also be a pre-paid envelope included so you can return the cable and USB drive.

It's a very seamless process. All you have to do is plug the cable and USB drive into your laptop and we do the rest. If you do not have a laptop, we will send you one of ours at an additional cost. Please Contact Us and we will send you a custom invoice.

For the full list of features for your vehicle and our FAQ page please check out the product descriptions on our site:

F-Series Coding Package: http://www.bimmeramerica.com/coding/f-series-coding

E-Series Coding Package: http://www.bimmeramerica.com/coding/e-series-coding

If you already have a cable we can offer you an additional discount that brings the cost to $147.50.

Let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Rob did a fantastic job coding my '16 F10. Competent, friendly and efficient. Highly recommended.


----------



## legendbliss (Apr 20, 2016)

Rob just coded my car this morning. We went through what i wanted coded and the process of everything he was going to do. We had an issue, on my side and it was my fault but he was kind and patient and didn't rush me. Everything worked as promised! Rob is a great coder and person in general! I would recommend is service to everybody!


----------



## wingsabr (Apr 11, 2016)

Can you code F36 and if so, what options are available?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

Wingsabr, Yes we can code all models both E and F series

Pm'ed


----------



## zombie17 (Mar 2, 2015)

*BMW Coding by Bimmer America LLC*

I had my BMW 535I coded about a month ago from Bimmer America. The process is exactly how they explain it, very painless. I had purchased the Navi upgrade and the coding package. The communication between them was excellent. Tyler answered any and all questions I had. Rob the coder was awesome. He walked me through step by step and was very patient with what I wanted coded. He even went back in the next day to code something that I forgot I wanted. As far as I'm concerned there's only one place to have your BMW coded and that's Bimmer America. Tyler and Rob keep up the good work!! Hopefully talk to you soon for another BMW to code.
Kris W.


----------



## csharpe72 (Aug 7, 2015)

Wanted to give a huge shout to Rob and BimmerAmerica. Not only was he patient with my (computer) issues, he was very professional, thorough and made sure everything was completed. In all, it only took around an hour!

If you're looking to have your BMW professionally coded, I'd look at BimmerAmerica!


----------



## Chubbchubb (May 4, 2016)

Great coding service provided by Rob and Tyler. 

If you live in GVRD (Vancouver, Bc), 
don't hesitate to purchase via BimmerAmerica. Quick, easy, reliable and affordable. I highly recommend these guys!!!


----------



## ponyjeff2k1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Rob is the best.

Coding worked great-- he performed the coding while I was relaxing inside, then called when it was complete and walked me through the new features.

Love the new features.

Thanks Rob!


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

So guys can you tell me if they were able to code the blinker preset blinks ,signal ,to your desire number on F10
Thanks


----------



## andy0902 (May 2, 2016)

I wanted to do a review on my recent coding experience with Bimmer America, LLC and Rob H. I placed my order Wednesday afternoon and had my cables and flash drive by Saturday morning. I texted Rob and he was ready for me about 30 minutes later (on Saturday no less!)

Now I am brand new to BMW, I just got my 2013 F06 650i XDrive GC two weeks ago. I had never heard of coding until I saw it here on this forum, but it sounded like a good idea so I did a little research. I am fairly handy with a computer, but after looking around I thought it would be better to have a professional do it. Rob and his company are highly regarded on this forum, so I sent him an email asking some questions. His quick reply and knowledge sold me so I placed an order. (According to my receipt the package shipped 5 minutes after the order was received!)

Anyway, Rob is a consummate professional. I had no idea what options I wanted so he patiently went through the whole list and help me make my selections. The entire process took about an hour from the initial call to the final check out. All of the options worked as expected after the process was finished. He spent some time explaining what he was doing in case I ever got the urge to try it myself. Rob encouraged me to keep the cables for a few days in case I wanted to change one of the options back, or add a different one.

I recommend this service without reservation to anyone considering coding their BMW. The service was well worth the cost. I am thrilled with the service!


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

Rob just finished coding my 2013 535xi M Sport. He was great! We had some hassle with USPS delivering the package, but that was none of his fault. Rob went above and beyond to get me hooked up. He was readily available to get the coding done. It went well and he has another very satisfied customer! Highly recommend!
William


----------



## bwbigdog (Feb 29, 2016)

*Another Excellent Coding Experience*

If you want your BMW coded Bimmer America LLC is the only contact you need. I contacted the website that I wanted to code my 2013 535ix and I got a reply within minutes by Tracy. He explained the process and being I had the cable and laptop it was easy as pie. Within a few minutes I was in contact with Rob and he set it up to code my car within a few hours. The point, be ready to code your car. Fastest service ever.

Rob was knowledgeable and offered some other secrets that I was not aware of during the coding process. Example I had tried to upgrade my fog lights with LED's but got the error code that my car did not like them. Rob said, "I can fix that." That is what any customer wants to hear.

Bottom line, use Bimmer America you will not be sorry. 
A satisfied customer. :thumbup::thumbup:
Brian


----------



## grubens (May 10, 2016)

Rob did a great job programming my car. Very helpful and easy to work with. If you are looking to get your car programmed, look no further. Fair price, great service and very knowledgeable.

Gregg Rubenstein


----------



## LFarah (Feb 26, 2006)

*Very Happy!*

Rob did a great job coding my satellite radio. Thanks again!


----------



## 03DMP (Jun 22, 2016)

*Excellent Coding Service*

These guys are quick, responsive, and professional. Everything works as promised, highly recommended.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

pm's replied


----------



## tk42one (Sep 3, 2016)

Rob did a great job coding my 2014 550. Quick and efficient. https://391dave.smugmug.com/Hitch-Install/i-Lcz22Ph


----------



## scoutraider (Sep 5, 2016)

Great to hear all the incredible feedback. I'm sold!!!

Rob can you code a '16 435i?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

scoutraider said:


> Great to hear all the incredible feedback. I'm sold!!!
> 
> Rob can you code a '16 435i?


Yes sir!


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

I had Rob code our new M2. Great guy, great job, great price..... what more could you want?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

pm's replied


----------



## pr4tn06 (Oct 27, 2009)

*2014 335 m sport coding*

If your looking at coding your car there is no other place like Bimmer America. Came home to to find my package and immediately called to set up my appointment. Rob responded with " How about right now" 30 minutes later I had my car coded and sat in my car messing with my new stuff till my wife came out to get me. Rob is not only a true professional but he really likes what he is doing, likes to share knowledge and told me stuff about my car that I did not know. Seriously...12 out 10. Bottom line, Bimmer America is the best.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

pr4tn06 said:


> If your looking at coding your car there is no other place like Bimmer America. Came home to to find my package and immediately called to set up my appointment. Rob responded with " How about right now" 30 minutes later I had my car coded and sat in my car messing with my new stuff till my wife came out to get me. Rob is not only a true professional but he really likes what he is doing, likes to share knowledge and told me stuff about my car that I did not know. Seriously...12 out 10. Bottom line, Bimmer America is the best.


:thumbup:


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

_[Cross-posted in M4 Forum]_

Rob from BimmerAmerica did the coding remotely for a couple of features on my new M4 convertible a couple of weeks ago, including enabling the anti-dazzle feature on the LED headlights. Finally got to test it on a dark road last week, and it is AMAZING! Works great, improves visibility, nobody flashed me; I also had my wife drive in her car in front the next night to confirm that it was working properly, and she said it was no problem from the other other's driver's perspective.

Rob was responsive, professional, fast, and did a great job explaining and providing practical advice on features. Price was reasonable too. Highly recommended! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

luxun54 said:


> _[Cross-posted in M4 Forum]_
> 
> Rob from BimmerAmerica did the coding remotely for a couple of features on my new M4 convertible a couple of weeks ago, including enabling the anti-dazzle feature on the LED headlights. Finally got to test it on a dark road last week, and it is AMAZING! Works great, improves visibility, nobody flashed me; I also had my wife drive in her car in front the next night to confirm that it was working properly, and she said it was no problem from the other other's driver's perspective.
> 
> Rob was responsive, professional, fast, and did a great job explaining and providing practical advice on features. Price was reasonable too. Highly recommended! :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

Pm's replied


----------



## gelkad (Apr 17, 2017)

Rob did a great job coding my 2017 M3. Quick and efficient

Highly recommended 

Thanks Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## binbin93 (Feb 12, 2015)

Please offer me to code some functions as below:
1. Adaptive headlight error (it happened after disassemble/assemble internal parts).
2. DVD in motion.
3. turn sign in HUD
4. Mirror unfolding/folding when unlock/lock.

please advise more details on item 1


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

binbin93 said:


> Please offer me to code some functions as below:
> 1. Adaptive headlight error (it happened after disassemble/assemble internal parts).
> 2. DVD in motion.
> 3. turn sign in HUD
> ...


Year/Model?


----------



## Saabsonic (Aug 25, 2015)

*My 2016 535iX GT successfully coded by Rob yesterday!*

Rob at BimmerAmerica just coded my 1-1/2 year old GT... I just wish that I'd done this a year ago!  He communicated well, and did my coding in only about 20-minutes. BimmerAmerica provided the car connect cable and ethernet dongle for my Mac laptop. I also ordered and installed their 2017 Nav map update. Very pleased with both and highly recommend Rob, and BimmerAmerica!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you sir!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

pm's replied!


----------



## thewhat24 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Excellent Job*

I would like to thank Rob and the kind folks at Bimmer America for their help. I had questions about coding and software updates for my 2015 X5M and they provided answers to help guide my choice. I selected the option to have the USB drive/ethernet cable sent to me and I received it in good time. I was able to get an appointment the day I called and Rob confirmed what I wanted done and then talked me through the hardware connection. He was thorough and completed the coding in good time, explaining to me what was happening along the way. Everything was to my satisfaction.

Overall, I am very satisfied with the service I received. They were professional, helpful and efficient. I highly recommend them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

thewhat24 said:


> I would like to thank Rob and the kind folks at Bimmer America for their help. I had questions about coding and software updates for my 2015 X5M and they provided answers to help guide my choice. I selected the option to have the USB drive/ethernet cable sent to me and I received it in good time. I was able to get an appointment the day I called and Rob confirmed what I wanted done and then talked me through the hardware connection. He was thorough and completed the coding in good time, explaining to me what was happening along the way. Everything was to my satisfaction.
> 
> Overall, I am very satisfied with the service I received. They were professional, helpful and efficient. I highly recommend them.


:thumbup:


----------



## Chicago550x (Feb 2, 2017)

Another kudos to Rob- thanks for helping me code my 2016 550xi


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re-coding after software update*

When my '16 M4 was in for servicing a couple of weeks ago, they updated the software and overwrote the coding from a few months back. I felt lost without my anti-dazzle, LOL. Rob did the re-coding quickly, and for a very reasonable price, as stated here. Dazzling again! Kudos! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks sir


----------

